# Work clothes??



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Carharts are in for sure. I wear them along with old fashion ****ies and my Sears special! Steel toe Die hard boots have always been my first pick. Any tougher material for pants and shirts is a go. Other good boots are Danners, wescoe, red wings, thorogoods from what I hear. I'm stickin with my die hards though.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

That was. Dee eye see cay ies's. get it?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Carhartts, t shirt, and REAL work boots.:thumbsup:

I like my Redwing 606's.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

REAL expensive. For the same thing.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the good info! I'll def have to checkout some boots real soon. What's a good price range on a pair?

So ill be good with the two pairs of carhart pants and 4 different styles of jackets. That's good to know. I'm so excited to get started!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Like the other guys say, put your money into work boots. I buy jeans at the second hand store for five bucks, seven bucks for the designer brands  . That's good enough for me. I haven't worn my Carharts in months.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

99cents said:


> Like the other guys say, put your money into work boots. I buy jeans at the second hand store for five bucks, seven bucks for the designer brands  . That's good enough for me. I haven't worn my Carharts in months.


Ok will do, I was looking at boots and for 165 I can get a decent pair, which isn't bad IMO. Should I look for a more expensive better quality boot?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Make sure you try on several different brands of boots. Each manufacturer has their own lasts that are slightly different, higher arch, different ratios of where the widest part is relative to the toe, etc. You will be spending long hard hours on your feet, and boots that fit right are a huge part of staying comfortable. 

I stay with red wings because I broke my left foot and it is a full size longer, and a width wider now. Other than custom made boots like whites, red wing is the only brand I know of that will order up mixed size pairs.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Forgot shirts: Duluth Trading t-shirts are my favorite. They really are 3-inches longer and it makes a huge difference on how well they stay tucked in. I used to wear the tall Carharts, but the Duluth ones are at least two-inches longer than the Carharts.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Forgot shirts: Duluth Trading t-shirts are my favorite. They really are 3-inches longer and it makes a huge difference on how well they stay tucked in. I used to wear the tall Carharts, but the Duluth ones are at least two-inches longer than the Carharts.


Ok good to know ! Im a big dude so long shirts are hard to come by. 6'3" and I think I might have a hard time finding a size 14-15 :/ lol


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Stoneage said:


> I think I might have a hard time finding a size 14-15 :/ lol


I have a 15W and have to order my boots. Currently Im using Keen work boots, which Im impressed with so far. Look at Gemplers, 2bigfeet...thats where I get most of my stuff from. And I agree with the others, spend money on boots. 

Clothes...do you have a TJMaxx or Marshalls near you? You can get jeans for $15-20. Also, Im a big fan of the C.E. Schmidt jeans from Tractor Supply. They're $25 and they fit me perfectly.


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

I got keen portlands. Very comfortable but garbage soles. Leathers not even broke in and soles are falling apart


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Nobaddaysinak said:


> I got keen portlands. Very comfortable but garbage soles. Leathers not even broke in and soles are falling apart


Your soles too huh? Im a little less impressed with them now. :laughing:

My sole cracked, but I thought it was just cause Im hard on my stuff. They've got a lot of miles on them, so Im not too upset...


----------



## BostonEast (Jan 25, 2013)

Redwing boots.......the end......try out the 405's your feet will be very very happy


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

BostonEast said:


> Redwing boots.......the end......try out the 405's your feet will be very very happy



Amen


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

man, I can't believe yall like Redwing boots, I must be the minority here cause I have never liked Redwings, heavy, & uncomfortable IMO.

I love wolverine brand boots, and my current boots are hightechs MAGNUMS, composite toe and I swear I could wear them all day, play basketball in them lol and they are light too!

Goin into the apprenticeship you may find yourself in a ditch all day, and/or being a lube man for a large cable pull, been there done that.

Wear nice clothes to interview, but be ready to put on clothes you dont care about cause you will get dirty and ruin some clothes lol.

Get some good seat covers for your vehicle if you dont do anything else

To each his own 

Get


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Moonshot180 said:


> Or being a lube man


 



















:laughing::laughing:J/K:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing:J/K:laughing::thumbsup:


son of a mother, I can't believe I just typed that out like that, it is gettin late, time for more coffee! (sorry off topic a tad)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Moonshot180 said:


> man, I can't believe yall like Redwing boots, I must be the minority here cause I have never liked Redwings, heavy, & uncomfortable IMO.
> 
> I love wolverine brand boots, and my current boots are hightechs MAGNUMS, composite toe and I swear I could wear them all day, play basketball in them lol and they are light too!
> 
> ...


Worst thing you can do to a nice pair of work boots is wear them in the mud and muck and gumbo. A pair of composite toe rubber boots will last a long time and you can hose them down at the end of the day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

These with a toe guard type epoxy for commercial walking on concrete all day. 

I wouldnt think that these would last digging with a shovel or spade.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> Ok good to know ! Im a big dude so long shirts are hard to come by. 6'3" and I think I might have a hard time finding a size 14-15 :/ lol


Try here for your shirts...

http://www.foundrybigandtall.com/


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent in my resume yesterday!! Called in for an interview today and just got a call for a job offer!! I start monday helping in the shop and running parts to get used to everything!! My apprenticeship now begins!! Also went to the redwing shop and tried on some work boots!!































Which one is best?


----------



## BostonEast (Jan 25, 2013)

All the way to the right....they'll laser measure your feet for correct sizing....tell them you're in the union and you get a 10% discount......we'll here in mass you do......dunno about your location


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations to you on the new job, no let me say career. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got the 606's. Comfy boot with a hint of cushioning in the sole.



My local Red Wing store gives company discount also!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yep redwing 606 and some epoxy mix stuff as a toe cap won't do you wrong. Well unless you need water proof hiker boots. I think you can apply waterproofing to them as well but I only use boot oil so not sure.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Bought a pair of Carolina CA9821 loggers last summer. Elec hazard rated, steel toe, 8" uppers, soles pre-screwed, waterproof, non-insulated. I love them. Comfy, only took a week or so to fit my feet, not too heavy. Still in excellent shape. Will definitely buy again.


----------



## Hanzell85 (Dec 11, 2012)

I worked for a mine and they provided me with STC work boots. Best boot I have ever worn. Kept my feet dry through the worst weather and in a soupy muddy underground mine. They're expensive ($400) but I will never again buy another brand


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

You can get a Union discount here for great boots. http://www.theunionbootpro.com


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Ended up getting the 880 per advice from my new employer. Also got the heat molded custom inserts. These boots have been great no feet or lower back pain at all from being on my feet all day. Highly recommend them! I was supplied work shirts and a hoodie so I went and grabbed a couple pairs of carhart pants to added to my existing collection. Boots carharts shirts and a hat everyday.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stoneage said:


> Sent in my resume yesterday!! Called in for an interview today and just got a call for a job offer!! I start monday helping in the shop and running parts to get used to everything!! My apprenticeship now begins!! Also went to the redwing shop and tried on some work boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats on the new job. As for boots redwings are very nice but dint spend $200+ for work boots. My boots will barely last me a year so I can't justify spending so much.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

samc said:


> Congrats on the new job. As for boots redwings are very nice but dint spend $200+ for work boots. My boots will barely last me a year so I can't justify spending so much.


I already bought them. From what overhead as long as you clean them and oil them on a regular basis they can last along time. And they are so comfortable


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

samc said:


> Congrats on the new job. As for boots redwings are very nice but dint spend $200+ for work boots. My boots will barely last me a year so I can't justify spending so much.


I wear the Redwings, they're definitely worth it, and superior construction materials mean they don't wear out in just a year. My current pair is three years old and I'm just now near ready for a new pair

The 401s are nice, water proof, oil resistant, electrical hazard safe.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I wore out a pair of wedge sole boots in 5 months, comfy but not a new pair every 5 months comfy.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I wore out a pair of wedge sole boots in 5 months, comfy but not a new pair every 5 months comfy.


Wedge soles won't work for me. I am required to have a 1/2 inch (minimum), 90 degree heel for working aloft on ladders and poles.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Ampere said:


> I wear the Redwings, they're definitely worth it, and superior construction materials mean they don't wear out in just a year. My current pair is three years old and I'm just now near ready for a new pair The 401s are nice, water proof, oil resistant, electrical hazard safe.


I have a pair of Redwing Loggers that are over twenty years old, not sure if they are the 79, 83, or 92 pair. They all look alike, and two of the pair got ruined. They might be the 79 pair for all I know. 

Properly fitted, quality boots, that are well maintained last a long time.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> I have a pair of Redwing Loggers that are over twenty years old, not sure if they are the 79, 83, or 92 pair. They all look alike, and two of the pair got ruined. They might be the 79 pair for all I know.
> 
> Properly fitted, quality boots, that are well maintained last a long time.


Really? I've smoked 2 pair of USA Redwing loggers in 3 years. That's why I wear Danner now. The soles split on both pair, the toe was worn down to the steel, and the uppers were shredded to bits.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> The soles split on both pair, the toe was worn down to the steel, and the uppers were shredded to bits.




Working in a War Zone?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I have red wing steel toe lace up boots and the pair I have are 15 years old and still in great shape


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Working in a War Zone?


Just a regular ol' sparky with maintenance at a hydro power plant mixed in. I'm sick of overpaying for garbage boots when my Danners are 1/2 the price of what I paid for the red wings and last longer.

ETA: for those 2 pair in 3 years I wasn't even wearing them every day. I had another pair of Danners that I was swapping them out with that lasted 3 years.


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like my Red Wing 953s but the soles wear down too easily. The 953s came with very little tread too, so they aren't worth much for muddy/icy/snowy conditions.

I clicked on a Danner add on this thread and saw their 8" Bull Run boots...those look good, are USA made, and have a more aggressive tread. I might try a pair after these Red Wings wear out. They're also unlined, which I really like about my Red Wings.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Really? I've smoked 2 pair of USA Redwing loggers in 3 years. That's why I wear Danner now. The soles split on both pair, the toe was worn down to the steel, and the uppers were shredded to bits.


I've gone through Danners in just over a year. The eyelets wear to a knife edge and cut the boot laces.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I've got the 606's. Comfy boot with a hint of cushioning in the sole.
> 
> 
> 
> My local Red Wing store gives company discount also!


I'm on my second pair of these or maybe the 8" can't remember, and love them. Super comfortable, supportive, good sole. The first pair, the leather got ruined from standing in oil based mud for a 12 hour shift for weeks on end (used to work in the oil field) replaced them with an other pair and they're going on 5 years and the only problem I have is the leather is starting to dry out, my fault. I also have a pair of insulated red wings and they are just as good. My current daily wear are red wings but they haven't held up as well though. I had seams and sole separation in six months. The redwing store replaced them no questions asked. These are kinda like hi king books with a composite toe so very comfortable but not as durable. These also are not made in the USA like my other pairs. Oh and I highly reccomond getting the rubber toe grip put on. I didn't on my current everyday pair and I'm starting to see some wearing. You may not think you'll be on your knees but but your wrong. Attics, crawl spaces etc.... will wreak havoc on your toe.

Oh and all red wings come with a lifetime warranty, and free laces. The lace thing is awesome I normally go through a pair of laces a few times a year, go down and get new ones free. And some stores will also clean and oil your boots for free as well.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> I've gone through Danners in just over a year. The eyelets wear to a knife edge and cut the boot laces.


Sure, but $5 shoe laces are a bit easier to swallow than $200+ boots.


----------

